# First time kidding with possible problems



## TOMRAMSEY (May 12, 2015)

We are in the middle of our first kidding. Pygmy goat. Water broke 3 hours ago. Light labor for a while. Water sac visible for two hours. She has stopped pushing for 30 minutes


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 12, 2015)

TOMRAMSEY said:


> We are in the middle of our first kidding. Pygmy goat. Water broke 3 hours ago. Light labor for a while. Water sac visible for two hours. She has stopped pushing for 30 minutes



Babies should be out.  Scrub up and get gloves on.  You're going in.  Start feeling for a baby and get it into the "diver" or "backward diver" position.  You could have a breech or a tangled birth.  Not good.  Been there.


----------



## TOMRAMSEY (May 12, 2015)

Went in. Found feet. She isn't dilated enough to pull anything through. She is now calm and pushing about every 10 minutes


----------



## TOMRAMSEY (May 12, 2015)

Felt again. Not breech. Felt head.


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 12, 2015)

You need to feel feet first.  See if you can get the kid's feet to the front.

Edited: I noticed you did feel the feet.  I would be somewhat concerned that the baby isn't out with the water breaking.  Let me take a look and see what I can find about it.  Every time I let it go slowly I lose a kid.  Even if I'm in a rush.  Can you grab the legs and pull?


----------



## TOMRAMSEY (May 12, 2015)

I felt one foot and a head. Tried pulling but to no avail. Didn't want to pull too hard and hurt kid. Did not feel second foot.


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 12, 2015)

Oh damn.  You need to get that second foot.  Go back in and find it and get it stretched out so it won't hang up.  There is your problem.


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 12, 2015)

You may have to pull.  Here's the thread: Pulling a Kid.


----------



## TOMRAMSEY (May 12, 2015)

I can't find the second foot. She has stopped pushing. This Is how she looks


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 12, 2015)

Get your hand in there and follow the first leg to the chest. You'll find the second leg most likely curled beneath the chest.  Slip a finger underneath the chest and get that leg straightened to match the one that is out.  At this point, I recommend pulling the kid only after you do that. The kid may or may not be dead now, but if she has another kid in there, you're saving them.  Or you're saving her.  And yes, there isn't much room to work in there.


----------



## TOMRAMSEY (May 12, 2015)

From what I've read, ineed to stop pulling when she stops pushing. Your thoughts?


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 12, 2015)

How many critter births have you done?


----------



## TOMRAMSEY (May 12, 2015)

One dog. This is our first goat


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 12, 2015)

TOMRAMSEY said:


> From what I've read, ineed to stop pulling when she stops pushing. Your thoughts?



I've pulled kids out when there has been problems and the doe stopped pushing.  Problem with that is that the doe contracts on you (very nasty and painful -- you can't get anything out).  Oxytocin is the best thing to get the contractions started, but if she's been pushing 4 hours, she's pretty tired.  If you can't get the baby out, call up a vet and see if you can get them to come out or they can see her at the vets.  At this point, you may lose whatever babies she has and the doe as well if you can't get the kid out. Remember, you have to get the legs in the right position first before even attempting to pull.  You do anything else, and you risk hurting the doe.


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 12, 2015)

Okay, I've presided over about 25+ goat births.  Some have been an absolute disaster. Some have been amazingly simple.  I don't consider myself an expert, but I do know that if you leave her too long, she's going to get weaker.  Do what you can.  If you can't find the leg and get the kid untangled, find someone who can do it for you.  It's tough and confusing in there.  If you pull, pull down out of the doe.


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 12, 2015)

I've got to take care of my own critters right now.  I'll be back in a short bit.  Leave any questions or messages here.  I'll try to answer them.  Remember: untangle the kid first.  Then get the kid out.  Hopefully she'll help you when the kid is no longer hung up.  If you can't untangle the kid and get the feet first, get someone who can do it.  Seriously.  I'll check to see if you've made progress.


----------



## TOMRAMSEY (May 12, 2015)

Vet will be here in three hours. Keeping an eye on her until then. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 12, 2015)

TOMRAMSEY said:


> Vet will be here in three hours. Keeping an eye on her until then. Thanks for your help.



Yes, I thought as much.  My first time with a stuck birth was actually a stuck puppy.  The vet told me to "get that puppy out of there, even if it is in pieces."  That's sort of a sobering thought.  I know stuck animals are bad news.  I had a breech kid with other problems that caused the stomach to expand the size of a grapefruit. That was no joy pulling that kid out.  But I did save one kid and the mom.    Good luck and let me know how it goes.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## animalmom (May 12, 2015)

@TOMRAMSEY How are things going?  Did the vet come out?  How's the doe and the kid?  You can't leave us hanging here as there are too many of us  who have been in similar situations that are really rooting for a good outcome all around -- you, the doe and the kid(s).


----------



## TOMRAMSEY (May 12, 2015)

animalmom said:


> @TOMRAMSEY How are things going?  Did the vet come out?  How's the doe and the kid?  You can't leave us hanging here as there are too many of us  who have been in similar situations that are really rooting for a good outcome all around -- you, the doe and the kid(s).


Found another vet. Got her in at 9:45 am. He tried pulling with no luck. Did c-section. We have one healthy female named Blossom and mama is sewn up and healing. Thanks for all the help and support!


----------



## animalmom (May 12, 2015)

Oh my goodness, do you realize how lucky and fortunate and even godly-favored you are to have a doe survive a c-section?  Congrats to the max to you, the mama, and that absolutely precious Blossom.  Amazing Grace would have been a good name too!  Not that I'm opinionated at all, no not me 

The doeling is beautiful.  Keep that Vet's number on your speed dial.  She is a treasure.

So very, very glad and relieved that everything worked out well.  How many times can I tell you that you are very fortunate.

Welcome to BYH, sorry your entry was dramatic, but we are glad you are here.


----------



## TOMRAMSEY (May 12, 2015)

TOMRAMSEY said:


> View attachment 9730
> Found another vet. Got her in at 9:45 am. He tried pulling with no luck. Did c-section. We have one healthy female named Blossom and mama is sewn up and healing. Thanks for all the help and support!


Video too!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 12, 2015)

Congrats! So glad that everything worked out good for all!


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 12, 2015)

TOMRAMSEY said:


> View attachment 9730
> Found another vet. Got her in at 9:45 am. He tried pulling with no luck. Did c-section. We have one healthy female named Blossom and mama is sewn up and healing. Thanks for all the help and support!



Congrats!  Stuck kids are scary business!  If he couldn't get Blossom out, that would've been the next step.  C-sects can be serious, so I'm so glad you were able to save both. I figured if you couldn't get the girl out, the vet could, or maybe perform a C-sect. Baby goats can come out in weird ways.  Huge congrats!


----------



## goatgurl (May 12, 2015)

what an introduction into the wide wonderful world of goats.  congrats on the new baby girl, so glad mom is doing ok.   and yes, keep that vet on speed dial.  oh, and welcome to BYH.  as you've found out there are a lot of nice people here that are willing to help when you need it.


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 12, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> what an introduction into the wide wonderful world of goats.  congrats on the new baby girl, so glad mom is doing ok.   and yes, keep that vet on speed dial.  oh, and welcome to BYH.  as you've found out there are a lot of nice people here that are willing to help when you need it.



And some of us are just insane enough to be up at 2 am and reading the BYH list to avoid doing real work. 

Congrats on the baby and  .  Heckuva ride there for you.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 12, 2015)

Congrats on the new baby.  I'm sorry your first kidding was so rough.
She's a real beauty.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 12, 2015)

Welcome to BYH @TOMRAMSEY! So glad both baby and momma are okay! Congratulations! Miracle baby IMHO!


----------



## TOMRAMSEY (May 12, 2015)

Are brand new baby goats supposed to pant all the time with their mouths open like goldfish? Her mama is very sore after the c-section so we have her in the house with us tonight. Just making sure all this is normal.


----------



## TOMRAMSEY (May 12, 2015)

Her tail is very waggley and she has the strength to stand when she wants to. My wife Kitty is just worried about the panting. She isn't bleating in distress or anything that makes her seem upset, just snuggling and panting.


----------



## TOMRAMSEY (May 12, 2015)

Lots of video and pics on Facebook. Www.facebook.com/jthomasramsey


----------



## Sweetened (May 12, 2015)

Our kids have never panted? I wonder if maybe her nose didnt clear of mucous?


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 13, 2015)

TOMRAMSEY said:


> Are brand new baby goats supposed to pant all the time with their mouths open like goldfish? Her mama is very sore after the c-section so we have her in the house with us tonight. Just making sure all this is normal.



Is it hot there?  I live in Montana so cold is more of a problem.  Does she feel hot?  How is her sucking response?

Panting seems odd.  I'd think fever, but maybe not.  

Adorable kid!  Love the picts.  I'm friending you.


----------

